# Mac printer driver for Canon imageCLASS MP360



## tasman (Feb 1, 2006)

I wanted to print from a Mac running OSX 10.4 to a Canon imageCLASS MP360. No drivers are available from Canon.

I found two solutions.

*Solution 1 - Use the Apple supplied Canon drivers; choose Canon, then select the GIMP Canon BJC-8200 driver.*

This driver prints in color, but at a very rough, draft resolution - about the same as screen resolution. Only useful if you don't mind your text & images very pixelated.

*Solution 2 - Use the PrintFab printer driver.*

This is a commercial printer driver (currently priced more than some Inkjets at EUR49!) available from http://www.printfab.net/. Results were very good, with support to print up to 4800dpi. A 30 day trial of the driver is available.


Both these drivers worked with the printer shared from a Windows PC.
I have not tried it with the printer connected directly to the Mac.

These solutions will probably work for other imageCLASS printers, e.g. MP370 & MP390.

Tasman


----------

